# Ambulance companies facing weighty problem



## ArcticKat (May 19, 2011)

INDIANAPOLIS - Nearly one in three Hoosiers is obese, costing taxpayers billions of dollars and putting life-saving companies and their patients at odds.

13 Investigates recently got rare access inside a delicate health dilemma, one so new, the state and ambulance companies are struggling to keep up, sometimes leaving lives in the balance.

http://www.wthr.com/story/14649379/ambulance-companies-facing-weighty-problem


----------



## beandip4all (May 22, 2011)

Infuriating.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 22, 2011)

I've had to transport several heavy people, the heaviest was 900+ pounds. That was the run that messed up my shoulder.  Most of the people that need bariatric services have people enabling them, and don't take responsibility for their own health. I stopped feeling sorry for them long ago.


----------



## CAOX3 (May 22, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I've had to transport several heavy people, the heaviest was 900+ pounds. That was the run that messed up my shoulder.  Most of the people that need bariatric services have people enabling them, and don't take responsibility for their own health. I stopped feeling sorry for them long ago.



There are multiple reasons why someone may be obese, but its going to be a long career without compassion.

I try not to sit in judgement, its hard at times but take the high road, it not only benefits the patient but it will also benefit you as a provider in the long run.

The reasoning behind their condition is theirs alone, we don't know the circumstances, just as I can treat a drunk driver or violent offender without judgment.  Its called professionalism, my personal beliefs never enter the equation.

I'm an EMS provider not a judge and jury.


----------



## beandip4all (May 22, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> There are multiple reasons why someone may be obese, but its going to be a long career without compassion.
> 
> I try not to sit in judgement, its hard at times but take the high road, it not only benefits the patient but it will also benefit you as a provider in the long run.
> 
> ...



Did you watch the video?  None of the EMS staff on film demonstrated any lack of compassion.   In fact I'd go as far to say they were all consummate professionals while attempting to transport her.  If she cannot be transported to weekly treatments within reason by local transport companies- do you think she should go live in a snf or inpatient where she could get some of the weight off?  even 100lbs, which in her case may come off quickly- would make a huge difference to the providers being able to physically get her to and from her appointments. 

having "compassion for the obese" is FAR different than a 670lb 5'1 woman feeling entitled to live at home while being transported to weekly chemo appointments 

there's compassion, then there's what is and what is not safely (for her AND the care providers) and logistically possible.


----------



## CAOX3 (May 22, 2011)

You signed up to serve the public, they come in all shapes and sizes.  My advice get use to it or find another career path because this problem is only going to get worse.


----------



## johnrsemt (May 23, 2011)

From having worked with Kat for almost 18months; I know her to be very compassionate.

   but I understand what she is talking about:  she is not talking about the obese patients in ECF's that are working on their weight.  or the ones at home that have glandular problems.    
   She is talking about the 750lb patient in an ECF (to lose weight) that sued, because they refused to give her the 'NORMAL' food of 10,000 calories a day:  She WON that lawsuit, even though she was admitted by her doctor and insurance to lose weight;  the ECF cut her to 7,500 calories,  on the way down to 1500 calories.

  Or maybe she was talking about the 800 lb patient at home that bragged to us that she eats 40lbs a day of pork chops.  plus all the other food.  All on the states welfare dime,  because she is too obese to work;  (she ate her way out of a job, since she can't fit through the door of her work).

  Those are the patients that it is hard to have compassion for.  

 But if I remember right she got hurt by a patient that we moved multiple times, who threw herself to the side of the cot, because after we WARNED her we were moving her,  she thought she was being dropped.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 23, 2011)

What is it with WTHR lately and picking on ambulance services? It's about time for IMPD to beat someone up again or run over some more motorcyclists so the reporters will have something to focus on.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 23, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> What is it with WTHR lately and picking on ambulance services? It's about time for IMPD to beat someone up again or run over some more motorcyclists so the reporters will have something to focus on.



It's IMPD.... I give it 2 weeks before they do something stupid and end up in the news again.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 23, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> The reasoning behind their condition is theirs alone, we don't know the circumstances, just as I can treat a drunk driver or violent offender without judgment.  Its called professionalism, my personal beliefs never enter the equation.
> 
> I'm an EMS provider not a judge and jury.



I never said I was a judge and jury, just that I don't feel sorry for these people. I can treat someone in the appropriate manner, give them professional treatment, and not feel sorry for them at the same time. Once I hear the same sob story over and over,  it loses it's effectiveness on me. 

I am overweight, but am trying to get to a healthier weight. When I hear someone say, "It's a gland problem", but is eating the equivalent of a small child at each meal, I don't feel sorry for them.


----------



## sir.shocksalot (May 23, 2011)

Morbidly obese patients should be required to pay for workman's comp claims if an employee was injured lifting these patients. Even with proper from I have seen an employee slip a disk lifting a bariatric patient.
If you go to the hospital and weigh more than 400lbs, you should get a free lap band surgery. I would rather we, the tax payers, pay for a definitive treatment to most of their ills, than transport these people to and from the hospital for illnesses largely related to their weight. It's ridiculous.


----------



## subliminal1284 (May 23, 2011)

sir.shocksalot said:


> Morbidly obese patients should be required to pay for workman's comp claims if an employee was injured lifting these patients. Even with proper from I have seen an employee slip a disk lifting a bariatric patient.
> If you go to the hospital and weigh more than 400lbs, you should get a free lap band surgery. I would rather we, the tax payers, pay for a definitive treatment to most of their ills, than transport these people to and from the hospital for illnesses largely related to their weight. It's ridiculous.



I was forced to resign from my last job for that exact reason, even with me using correct lifting procedures I ruptured a disk.


----------



## spiker1025 (May 23, 2011)

anybody see the last hit on a private ambulance company from wthr?


----------



## Breakers1 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Bariatric transfer*

Have you tried the B.E.A.R.? I saw it at EMS today in Baltimore.   beariatrics.com   

We got them here and they are great.


----------

